# Dover overnight parking



## denhamcs (Jan 15, 2007)

Does anyone have any up to date info on where I can park up overnight near Dover? Judy and I are driving down next week and just need to park/sleep for a few hours while we wait for our early morning ferry. I have read mixed reviews on this site about the various legal places to park up and I could do with knowing the current situation.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

Dover Rd park and ride at Canterbury has a dedicated area for motorhomes with water and emptying facilities .
Rob


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

We have always stopped at Marine Parade, never had any problems. We intend stopping there again in a couple of weeks time :wink:


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Marine Parade - Always park up there prior to ferry journey - never any problems and convenient for embarkation. Enjoy your hols.


David................ (Spindrifter)


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Dover seafront works for us to. We parked there about 3 weeks ago. Arrived at 7pm Wandered up to Weatherspoons in town, had a good meal, back to the van and head down for a few hours and then just down the road to the docks. Don't tell everyone though or the seafront will be full


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Forgot to mention - There were roadworks on the A20 when we last parked up there these are now complete, so access to Marine Parade is much easier now. There are usually a few other motorhomes parked up so you will have that re-assurance in case you feel a bit vulnerable.

www.highways.gov.uk/roads/projects/17611.aspxse

Cheers

David................ (Spindrifter)


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah! I wish I had sussed this out before I went off early June. I drove into the port and ended up on the deserted loading area well ahead of my ferry by about 3 hrs, but they advanced me from the 02.45 to the 12.00. That was OK but it then meant I had to find somewhere the other side to kip. 

As it was, I felt so fresh I drove down as far as round Cambrai and slept on a big service station park quite happily.

The one thing I can recommend in the Dover area if you want a very very good meal is the pub at St Margarets at Cliffe. I will find the name and add in here later. It is first class with a great landlord, get him talking skiing and you're a friend for life.

It's The Smugglers in the High St, you can't miss it.


----------



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

HI There is a 3.5 ton weight limit on marine parade we were moved on. len


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Len 

What time of the day were you moved on. We (m/h :lol: ) are 5t weight and have been stopping overnight there for years with no problems.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Chris,

We stopped at the western end on Marine Parade (I think it is called the Esplanade) a few weeks ago, free after 6pm until 9am and we haven't been moved on and weigh in at 6ooo kgs. One word of caution though there are building works on the seafront and the builders tend to take up the now depleted dedicated Caravan/MH slots unless you get there soon after the workers finish and before the rest of us turn up. It does appear that many of us simply park there for a few hours so don't dispair if full - try driving around and coming back

Hi Fatwallet - 

I haven't seen a weight limit sign near there (western end that is) and I'm puzzled as to how that would work as on the seaboard side to parking is for Caravans/MH only and on the opposite side it is reserved for buses only - they must be over 3500kgs - right?

Pete


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Here's a bunch of MHF herberts waiting on Marine Parade last easter to cross for the France rally last easter :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

All parked presumably for the night facing on coming traffic-isn't that illegal?!


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Invicta. Illegal or not we have parked there facing that way a number of times and chatted to wardens and local bobbies and they seemed quite happy.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

From the Highway Code:

Parking
239
Use off-street parking areas, or bays marked out with white lines on the road as parking places, wherever possible. If you have to stop on the roadside

do not park facing against the traffic flow 

Wouldn't want to see any of my MHF friends booked!!!!!


----------



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

hi venwood/fdhadi. the police moved us about 1730 saying we where to big we have a hymer s820 6 ton


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Fatwallet,

You can't argue with them can you.....

Pete


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

fatwallet said:


> hi venwood/fdhadi. the police moved us about 1730 saying we where to big we have a hymer s820 6 ton


Thats me beggared. mine double that.


----------



## denhamcs (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi

Thanks for all your advice. We stayed successfully on Marine Parade and had an excellent night's sleep before taking the ferry to Calais. A few late night revellers past noisily by but did not cause any problems for us.

Thanks again

Chris


----------



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

*Marine Parade, Dover.*

We are venturing to France for the first time on 9 September and catching the 10:05 P&O ferry. We will be travelling from Nottinghamshire and intend arriving in Dover on the 8th. What is the earliest time that you can park on the parade without incurring a charge? Failing that what alternatives are there to marine parade in the locality?


----------

